# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Failed Homo Sapiens Dispersals Out of Africa?

## Angela

See: Ryan J. Rabett
https://www.nature.com/articles/s415..._VUuatX20Mw%3D

"The evidence for an early dispersal of Homo sapiens from Africa into the Levant during Marine Isotope Stage 5 (MIS-5) 126–74 ka (thousand years ago) was characterized for many years as an ‘abortive’ expansion: a precursor to a sustained dispersal from 
which all extant human populations can be traced. Recent archaeological and genetic data from both western and eastern parts 
of Eurasia and from Australia are starting to challenge that interpretation. This Perspective reviews the current evidence for a 
scenario where the MIS-5 dispersal encompassed a much greater geographic distribution and temporal duration. The implica-
tions of this for tracking and understanding early human dispersal in Southeast Asia specifically are considered, and the validity 
of measuring dispersal success only through genetic continuity into the present is examined."

----------


## bicicleur

Attachment 9675

I told before, I think Basal Eurasian was a result of this dispersal into India.
And it went further, into Sundaland, Sahul and southern China.
These guys were successfull till they were overrun by the wave of modern humans with blade tools 50 ka.
These guys with blade tools overran the Neanderthals, the Denisovans and the MIS-5 wave of modern humans.
They were the haplogroups C and F, with TMRCA 49.2 ka and 48.8 ka, dispersing very rapidly.
Attachment 9676 Attachment 9677

flake tools since 300 ka
Attachment 9678 Attachment 9679

blade tools since 50 ka

----------


## Messier 67

> Attachment 9675
> 
> I told before, I think Basal Eurasian was a result of this dispersal into India.
> And it went further, into Sundaland, Sahul and southern China.
> These guys were successfull till they were overrun by the wave of modern humans with blade tools 50 ka.
> These guys with blade tools overran the Neanderthals, the Denisovans and the MIS-5 wave of modern humans.
> They were the haplogroups C and F, with TMRCA 49.2 ka and 48.8 ka, dispersing very rapidly.
> Attachment 9676 Attachment 9677
> 
> ...


Looks like the culprit is C. C was also early in Europe, did they also run over the Neanderthals there too.

----------


## halfalp

But what would be the masculine lineage of those pre-sapiens BT or CT ? But Holy !!! the references table is almost bigger than the article himself !!!

----------


## Messier 67

> These guys with blade tools overran the Neanderthals, the Denisovans and the MIS-5 wave of modern humans


Neanderthals inhabited Lebanon.

I don't know the source of this chart, I may have found it here at eupedia:

Attachment 9704

No F in Lebanon 10,000 BCE. Over 10,000 years after the Neanderthals went extinct in the Middle East. Only C and E. Got anything earlier?




> But what would be the masculine lineage of those pre-sapiens BT or CT ? But Holy !!! the references table is almost bigger than the article himself !!!


https://www.yfull.com/tree/BT/

Do you think BT has the greater chance, looking at the years ago?

----------

